# Leak detection equipment



## mialle30 (May 10, 2010)

I'm looking to invest in some leak detection equipment. I would like to get your opinions and advice on what you prefer and why.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

It all depends on what you are trying to do and what your budget is.

Mark


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

I have had pretty good luck with the Genear.


----------



## mialle30 (May 10, 2010)

ToUtahNow said:


> It all depends on what you are trying to do and what your budget is.
> 
> Mark


slab leaks. budget is around 1500-1700 max.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

mialle30 said:


> slab leaks. budget is around 1500-1700 max.


Your budget will really limit you to how sophisticated your equipment will be. Assuming you already have a pipe locator I would recommend the Goldak 777-A. It is bare bones but with some work it will do what you need to do. A big part of locating is experience so do not get discouraged on your first few jobs. If you do not have a pipe locator you can still locate the leak but it will take a ton more work.

Mark


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

I have used a Goldak 777 probably a hundred times and have had good luck with it. It is a no frills unit but for what I needed to do (slab leaks and shallow lines) it worked very well.





Paul


----------

